

IPhone 4S surrenders U.S. crown to Galaxy S3 - kumarm
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57505552-37/upset-iphone-4s-surrenders-u.s-crown-to-galaxy-s3/

======
mark_l_watson
I have never owned an iPhone (just played with friends' and family members')
so this can't be a fair comparison, but: my wife and I have new Galaxy S IIIs
and we absolutely love them. It is amazing how nice a cellphone with 1280x700
pixel resolution is (good for watching Netflix movies, etc.)

One more thing: perhaps people had held off buying iPhone 4s waiting for the
new model? So, these statistics may not mean much.

